# brute vent line



## ctluongo (Aug 14, 2009)

does anyone know what the vent line is coming out of the bottom of the motor, it may not really come out of the motor but is rite near the oil drain plug i dont have a pic but if u need more info let me know any help would be greatly appricated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The 05-07s carb overflows T into one line and drop to a check valve that ends up with one tube that goes through a hole in the skid plate pretty close to the oil drain plug hole. Its the only thing that does come through the skid plate. That's gota be it. I might have a pic somewhere...............Yeah...here one. Its in the red circle


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

my EFI has that?


----------



## ctluongo (Aug 14, 2009)

hey i appricate it that is extaly what i was talking about i snorkeled my carbs with the lines with the canister do i need to run that up also


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you sure thats not the water pump drain thing? if the the mechanical seal fails it will leak out of there. mine didnt have any carb vents or anything that were long enough to get down there.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ctluongo said:


> hey i appricate it that is extaly what i was talking about i snorkeled my carbs with the lines with the canister do i need to run that up also


Better not. If the check is good, there is no need. The bouncing and shoshing of the gas in the bowls and if they over fill goes down those tubes. If you run it to the pod, they fill-up and have no place to go because it can't get out. Just see that the flap is in and working in the valve just above the skid.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pictured above that is the tube coming off the waterpump


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> pictured above that is the tube coming off the waterpump


Sorry man..not on mine! That's from the carb overflows. On mine, the waterpump dump doesn't come through. Maybe others do, but not mine.


----------



## OverTheHill (Feb 13, 2010)

Put a can under the drain, open the float bowl drain screws, gas will run into the can. Look up under the right side cover. There is a hex screw that drains the carb. You don't need to remove it, just open it a few turns. You should do this now and then to drain any water or other crap that's in the bottom of the bowls. You'll need a long T-handle hex wrench or (better) a flex shaft screwdriver with a hex bit - sorry, can't remember the size.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Did we decide what that hose is? Mine is an 08 and it has it,never knew what i was and reading the other post's,noone seems to agree on what it is.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> Did we decide what that hose is? Mine is an 08 and it has it,never knew what i was and reading the other post's,noone seems to agree on what it is.


08s have no carbs so on yours it must be the dump for the water pump. My water pump dump does not go through the skid plate and never has, but the carb bowl overflow do. Makes sence to me, I sure would not want gas to pool on top of the skid plates where it could catch fire...on the other hand, no worries about leaking coolant catching fire.

Just because some are saying different means that maybe at the dealer, some are setting them up differently....maybe. I always thought the were shipped all together except for the wheels though.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

on my 06 it comes from the waterpump case


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> The 05-07s carb overflows T into one line and drop to a check valve that ends up with one tube that goes through a hole in the skid plate pretty close to the oil drain plug hole. Its the only thing that does come through the skid plate. That's gota be it. I might have a pic somewhere...............Yeah...here one. Its in the red circle


the carb drain hose has a white check valve on it. im not saying your wrong or anything but it just looks like the water pump drain to me. mine doesnt go through the skid plate either but it could if i put it there.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

08 doesnt have carbs????? mine has 2 does it not? i dont have efi,it is a 650


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

BrutemanAl said:


> 08 doesnt have carbs????? mine has 2 does it not? i dont have efi,it is a 650


Only the 750's are EFI....that is your water pump drain....or either your carb drain. If you take your left floorboard off and get to looking around under there real good you will see which one is it..on mine that was like that was the carb drain....I shortened mine a bit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Guarino113 said:


> the carb drain hose has a white check valve on it. im not saying your wrong or anything but it just looks like the water pump drain to me. mine doesnt go through the skid plate either but it could if i put it there.


Mine has little white checks on both and short black lines off those but only one goes through the skid...pretty sure its the fuel dump...guess I better check again. Of course it realy doesn't matter any more, my new skids don't have holes for either to go through so...they don't anymore. Bummer...not sure I like that idea..might have to drill me some holes...lol


----------

